# Frauke Petry - Maischberger (Erste HD) - 27.01.2016. - 42x



## tommot1152 (28 Jan. 2016)




----------



## orgamin (28 Jan. 2016)

Schöne Beine hat sie....Für meine Begriffe setzt sie die auch gezielt ein ;-) :thx:


----------



## gauloises2 (28 Jan. 2016)

orgamin schrieb:


> Schöne Beine hat sie....Für meine Begriffe setzt sie die auch gezielt ein ;-) :thx:


Das stimmt wohl. Ist aber ein Phänomen, dass wir aus allen Parteien kennen. "Sex sells" - auch in der Politik.


----------



## Snoopy3000 (28 Jan. 2016)

gauloises2 schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl. Ist aber ein Phänomen, dass wir aus allen Parteien kennen. "Sex sells" - auch in der Politik.



Müssen wir uns nun etwa auch darauf einstellen, dass demnächst Angela im kurzen Rock auftritt?


----------



## HimboTop (28 Jan. 2016)

Beine sind zum Glück nicht alles


----------



## watchyu (28 Jan. 2016)

endlich mal eine Politikerin die nicht zugeknöpft ist oder nur in Hosen zu sehen.Kann sich zeigen.Die Beine sind schon geil


----------



## Nordmann242 (28 Jan. 2016)

Die Beine sind sehr, sehr geil !!!


----------



## Lumpi16 (28 Jan. 2016)

Sie sollte nur vermeiden, auf ihre Beine reduziert zu werden.


----------



## Death Row (28 Jan. 2016)

Petry heil


----------



## comatron (28 Jan. 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> Petry heil



Kurz und knapp !:thumbup:


----------



## Dingo Jones (28 Jan. 2016)

Sehr geile Beine aber die Frise ist eine Katastrophe!


----------



## tvgirlslover (28 Jan. 2016)

Ich finde sie extrem sexy. Danke für Frauke


----------



## DrillChief (28 Jan. 2016)

Schöne Beine das ist aber auch allesan der Frau


----------



## Kinku (28 Jan. 2016)

Ich kann ihr spöttisches, überhebliches Lächeln nicht mehr sehen! Und zuhören mag ich ihr schon gar nicht!
Schöne Beine hin oder her...

Trotzdem Danke für den Post.


----------



## gauloises2 (28 Jan. 2016)

Lumpi16 schrieb:


> Sie sollte nur vermeiden, auf ihre Beine reduziert zu werden.



Ach, am Ende macht sie es eh wie die andere Legqueen (Silvana Koch-Mehrin): Verschwindet in`s Europäische Parlament und lässt es sich gut gehen......


----------



## eagle52 (28 Jan. 2016)

:WOW: Eine echte Alternative wäre ein Upskirt von Frauke


----------



## Chamser81 (29 Jan. 2016)

Danke für diese Alternative in der deutschen Politik! 

:thx:


----------



## Karlo75 (31 Jan. 2016)

Die Tante hat zwar voll einen an der Klatsche und sehr komische politische Ansichten, aber trotzdem find ich sie irgendwie verdammt sexy.


----------



## Er1957 (31 Jan. 2016)

orgamin schrieb:


> Schöne Beine hat sie....Für meine Begriffe setzt sie die auch gezielt ein ;-) :thx:




Hallo!
das sehe ich genauso! Sie gewährt jedem Einblick, auch wenn der
Rock höher rutscht!:thumbup:


----------



## eagle52 (31 Jan. 2016)

Er1957 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> das sehe ich genauso! Sie gewährt jedem Einblick, auch wenn der
> Rock höher rutscht!:thumbup:



 Hoffentlich bald mehr :WOW:


----------



## Spezi30 (31 Jan. 2016)

Menschlich eine absolute Katastrophe..absolut unwählbar. Ich wähle schließlich auch nicht freiwillig HIV, Krebs oder Zahnstein


----------



## Spezi30 (31 Jan. 2016)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Danke für diese Alternative in der deutschen Politik!
> 
> :thx:



Für Faschisten ist sie das vielleicht...kein Normaldenkender Mensch wählt die, hoffe ich...sowas krankes hatten wir schon mal


----------



## gauloises2 (31 Jan. 2016)

Schade nur, dass dieser unsäglich dumme Spruch mit dem Schusswaffengebrauch kam. Ich bin Rheinland-Pfälzer, darf in etwa sechs Wochen wählen und gehe davon aus, dass er sie zwei bis drei Prozentpunkte kostet. Wirklich unsäglich dumm....


----------



## Chamser81 (1 Feb. 2016)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> Für Faschisten ist sie das vielleicht...kein Normaldenkender Mensch wählt die, hoffe ich...sowas krankes hatten wir schon mal



Nur weil man rechts wählt ist man doch nicht gleich ein Faschist. Genauso wie nicht jeder Wähler der Linken automatisch ein Kommunist ist. Wer so einfach denkt ist alles aber sicher kein Normaldenkender. 




gauloises2 schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass dieser unsäglich dumme Spruch mit dem Schusswaffengebrauch kam. Ich bin Rheinland-Pfälzer, darf in etwa sechs Wochen wählen und gehe davon aus, dass er sie zwei bis drei Prozentpunkte kostet. Wirklich unsäglich dumm....



Ich glaube nicht das dies so viel ausmachen wird. Wenn auch es ein unglaublich dummer Spruch war, da stimme ich Dir absolut zu!

Aber jemand der gegen die aktuelle Asylpolitik oder auch Eurorettungspolitik ist, der wird doch jetzt nicht seine Meinung total ändern und wieder eine andere Partei wählen. Das wäre wirklich dumm!


----------



## Erlkönig (1 Feb. 2016)

gauloises2 schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass dieser unsäglich dumme Spruch mit dem Schusswaffengebrauch kam.



Wird das nicht immer an den Altparteien kritisiert , daß man vor der Wahl sagen soll was man dann zu tun gedenkt.


----------



## ILoveCeleb (1 Feb. 2016)

Danke Sendung hab ich gesehen. Geile Beine hatse defenitiv


----------



## Spezi30 (2 Feb. 2016)

gauloises2 schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass dieser unsäglich dumme Spruch mit dem Schusswaffengebrauch kam. Ich bin Rheinland-Pfälzer, darf in etwa sechs Wochen wählen und gehe davon aus, dass er sie zwei bis drei Prozentpunkte kostet. Wirklich unsäglich dumm....



Leider????
Das ist der reinste Faschisten-Verein...ich komme mir langsam vor wie 1939....!
Ich fasse es nicht, wie unglaublich dumm die Leute sind, diese Leute zu wählen...:angry:


----------



## Afefan (2 Feb. 2016)

Da nützen auch ihre schönen Beine nix, was im Kopf dieser Frau vorgeht ist einfach so hässlich...


----------



## Lenafan98 (2 Feb. 2016)

Ich finde sie sehr sexy


----------



## gauloises2 (2 Feb. 2016)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> Leider????
> Das ist der reinste Faschisten-Verein...ich komme mir langsam vor wie 1939....!
> Ich fasse es nicht, wie unglaublich dumm die Leute sind, diese Leute zu wählen...:angry:



27 von 28 EU-Staaten machen mittlerweile AfD-Politik: Grenzen zu! - Sind das alles Faschisten und Rassisten?! Dann aber nichts wie raus aus diesem Verein!!!


----------



## Spezi30 (2 Feb. 2016)

gauloises2 schrieb:


> 27 von 28 EU-Staaten machen mittlerweile AfD-Politik: Grenzen zu! - Sind das alles Faschisten und Rassisten?! Dann aber nichts wie raus aus diesem Verein!!!




Macht es das besser? Es GIBT einen Unterschied zwischen NPD und AfD, genau einen: die Buchstaben


----------



## Chamser81 (2 Feb. 2016)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> Leider????
> Das ist der reinste Faschisten-Verein...ich komme mir langsam vor wie 1939....!
> Ich fasse es nicht, wie unglaublich dumm die Leute sind, diese Leute zu wählen...:angry:



Weißt Du überhaupt noch was Du da schreibst? Wie 1939?
Steht die AfD oder überhaupt eine rechte Partei auch nur ansatzweise vor der Machtübernahme? Werden politisch Andersdenkende verhaftet? Will die AfD in den Krieg ziehen? 

Ich fasse es wirklich nicht, wie unglaublich dumm man sein kann, um so einen Vergleich zu ziehen! :angry:



Spezi30 schrieb:


> Macht es das besser? Es GIBT einen Unterschied zwischen NPD und AfD, genau einen: die Buchstaben



Ruft die AfD zum gewaltsamen Systemumsturz auf? Selbst der Verfassungsschutz hat gestern und heute wieder betont, das im Gegensatz zur NPD, von der AfD keine Gefahr für die freiheitlich-demokratische Grundordnung ausgeht. 

Hier sollten einige mal wieder lernen, was Demokratie bedeutet. Deutschland besteht nicht nur aus links/grünen Genossen und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## Erlkönig (2 Feb. 2016)

Zumindest sollte sie mal ein bischen Geschichtsnachhilfe nehmen wenn sie meint daß " völkisch " ein ganz normales unbelastetes Wort ist.


----------



## gauloises2 (3 Feb. 2016)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> Macht es das besser? Es GIBT einen Unterschied zwischen NPD und AfD, genau einen: die Buchstaben


Deutschland glaubt mal wieder es besser zu wissen als ausnahmslos alle anderen. In der Tat: DAS ist wie `39. 
Wir sollten das jetzt aber nicht eskallieren lassen hier. Denn sicher ist nur eines: Seine Meinung hat in politischen Diskussionen ohnehin noch nie jemand geändert.


----------



## BlueLynne (3 Feb. 2016)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Hier sollten einige mal wieder lernen, was Demokratie bedeutet. Deutschland besteht nicht nur aus links/grünen Genossen und das ist auch gut so!



aber einfache Antworten sind auch und erst recht nicht die Lösung.

konstruktive und machbare Lösungen/Vorschläge sind demokratische Beiträge, alles andere brauchen wir nicht, und das gilt für alle Seiten, Gruppierungen und Parteien ....


----------



## jakob peter (3 Feb. 2016)

Danke für den schönen Beitrag.


----------



## Chamser81 (3 Feb. 2016)

BlueLynne schrieb:


> aber einfache Antworten sind auch und erst recht nicht die Lösung.
> 
> konstruktive und machbare Lösungen/Vorschläge sind demokratische Beiträge, alles andere brauchen wir nicht, und das gilt für alle Seiten, Gruppierungen und Parteien ....



Da stimme ich Dir absolut zu.

Natürlich kann man auch gegen Petry und die AfD sein. Genauso wie gegen Wagenknecht/Linke, Özdemir/Grüne oder auch Gabriel/SPD.

Mich stört nur wenn man die Wähler einer Partei partout für dumm und undemokratisch hinstellt, nur weil sie eine andere Meinung haben als man selbst.

Aber ok, dafür ist dieses Forum viel zu schön, um sich über Politik aufzuregen.


----------



## Marco2 (3 Feb. 2016)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> Für Faschisten ist sie das vielleicht...kein Normaldenkender Mensch wählt die, hoffe ich...sowas krankes hatten wir schon mal


...und Er kann die Wahrheit einfach nicht vertragen!!!


----------



## gauloises2 (5 Feb. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...und Er kann die Wahrheit einfach nicht vertragen!!!


Wollte mich ja nicht mehr einmischen. Aber bitte nicht mit dem Begriff "Wahrheit" hantieren. Wahrheiten gibt es so viele wie es Menschen gibt. Und wo Wahrheit (Wissen) aufhört und Deutung derselben (Glauben) anfängt, das können die wenigsten unterscheiden. Religiöse Fundamentalisten zum Beispiel können es nicht. Sonst gäbe es sie nicht.


----------



## savvas (5 Feb. 2016)

Schöne Beine hin und her, diese Frau benötigt dringend Hirn, sehr viel Hirn.


----------



## willy wutz (6 Feb. 2016)

Das nächste Mal vielleicht die Bluse weiter auf...!


----------



## totto (7 Feb. 2016)

mal gut das hier NUR die Optik bewertet werden soll .....
Charakter, politische Einstellung, Sympathie wären bei ihr im unteren Bereich anzusiedeln aber das Aussehen punktet schon, jedoch wirkt sie ähnlich wie Frau Wagenknecht auch leicht dominant ....... aber ehr im Sinne von .... naja ...... psssst:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Sandy79 (15 März 2016)

super Caps, vielen Dank!


----------



## tatwaffe23 (16 März 2016)

:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## mirogerd1953 (17 März 2016)

Schöne pralle Schenkel. Danke


----------



## redbeard (17 März 2016)

:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## SuWi (18 März 2016)

Warum sind die richtig heissen Weiber in den blödesten Parteien? Die Petry hat wirklich geile Beine.


----------



## gauloises2 (19 März 2016)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> Menschlich eine absolute Katastrophe..absolut unwählbar. Ich wähle schließlich auch nicht freiwillig HIV, Krebs oder Zahnstein


Doch, genau das habe ich getan: Bis zu Schröder habe ich SPD gewählt! Verzeiht mir, aber ich habe dazu gelernt!


----------



## Leglove (10 Sep. 2016)

Was für geile Beine  Lecker


----------



## Tittelelli (10 Sep. 2016)

SuWi schrieb:


> Warum sind die richtig heissen Weiber in den blödesten Parteien? Die Petry hat wirklich geile Beine.



Du sabberst auch eine Bahnschranke an, wenn man ihr Brüste aufmalt?:WOW::WOW:


----------



## katanga (10 Sep. 2016)

Super Beine


----------



## player007 (31 März 2017)

Sehr sexy die Frau auch wenn ihre politische Einstellung nicht die beste ist


----------



## Nukeman (1 Apr. 2017)

Angie im kurzen Rock, bitte nicht !


----------



## Dingo Jones (2 Apr. 2017)

Sehr geile Beine hat die Gute.


----------



## Knightley (3 Apr. 2017)

Frauke Petry ist echt eine hübsche Frau ich hoffe da kommen noch mehr Bilder von ihr.


----------



## Poorgermany (25 Juni 2021)

Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Punisher (27 Juni 2021)

super Beine


----------

